# cappings



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Well none has made any comment .So I washed my cappings and have about 6 gal of honey water . The hydrometer is reading 1.30 . Should I cut it down with a little water?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm no expert and just started making mead early this year but it looks kind of high to me. I'm going to guess that you need to be 1.1xx....somewhere in there depending on the sweetness / dryness of the finished product. Lot's of ways to get down the road but I'd be wary of a starting SG that high. The experts here (not me) will have thoughts.....


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Well typed that in wrong . The reading was 1.13. I added water until I got it down to 1.12 and went with that. I had to add a gal. of water so now I am up to about 7 or 8 gallons of must in a brute trash can.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

1.120 SG has a potential alcohol of 18.19% depending on your yeast selection you may not get it to ferment to dryness. This will be a rather stout mead if it goes to dryness. You will also need to sdd some yeast nutrient as honey is poor in that area. in 8 gallons I would add 2 tbls at the onset and two when the SG reaches 50% of it's original value. I would also add 2 TSP Tannin.


----------

